# [ عروض لتصاميمي ] :{ وسَائٍط , فعّآليّآتِ , أوْسِمَةُ , بَنَرآتُ , مزآجآتُ . . والُخِ



## مصممه شرقيه (14 أكتوبر 2011)

... 



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآتة .. *



*رااح اعرض خدمآاتي هنآا .. واللي يبي يطلب لايرده الا الكيبورد *
*والحمدالله عروضي آرضت الجميع .. *




*خدمآتي*
*(MMs - رمزيآت - توآقيع - بنرات - فعاليات واوسمة - *
*آختام والقاب اعضآء - مزآجات كروت شخصيه - دروس - مطويات -*
*اعمال خاصه بالمعلمين والمعلمات - وأي شي اخر ببال العميل )*

(( وايضاً اعمل رمزيات للبي بي و خلفيات خاصه بك للجوال
ووسائط خاصه بك توريد تهديها لناس معينين 
او للعيد وتكون خاصه بك ))




*تنبيه : *


*- لآ اقبل العمل مع شركآت *


*- للي بيطلب دفع المبلغ كامل ولو الطلب بـ 10 ريال او 20 ريال*
*بيكون الدفع بطاقات شحن *



*- آعمل شهريآ مع المنتديآت ( 400 ريال - 600 ريال ) على حسب طلبآت المنتدى *


*عمل دروس فوتوشوب ووسائط وفلاش*
*عمل عروض بوربوينت *


*~*


*هذه بعض من اعمالي*



*MMS*
*•'*
*







*












*~*


*فعاليآت و اوسمة •'.*




















*~*












*~*




*بنرآت*
*•'.*










*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*









*~*
*رمزيآت •'.*



















*اسفة على قِلتها , لان بعض الصور نسائيه فما حطيتهاآ*



*~ *


*طلبآت اخرى *
*•'. *


*( تواقيع تجار وتاجرات & كرت شخصي & إعلان & مطويات )*


*~*







*



*














*~*

مطويهـ















~

اعلانات







*~*


*,, توآقـيـع ,,*



























*~*

*الاسعآر :*


*{ فعآليات + MMs + آختام + آوسمة } الــواحد بـ 5 ريآل *

*{ آلقاب آعضاء + مزآجات + } الــواحد بـ 2 ريآل*
*رمزية كبير : 5 ريال*
*رمزية صغيرة : 3 ريال*
*توقيع ثابت : 5 ريال*
*توقيع فلاشي : 7 ريال*

*رمزية + توقيع : 15 ريآل*

*توقيع للبضائع للتجار والتاجرات : 35 ريال*

*مدآخل مواضيع 10 ريآل*


*‘‘ بنرآت .. حسب الطلب والمقآس *

*كروت شخصيه : 25 ريال*

*مطويات : 20 ريال*


*كروت للمعلمه او الطالبه : على حسب الطلب والمقآس *



*اي طلبآت اخرى الاتفاق على الايميل . *


*•'*


*- الحساب ( الراجحي فقط )*

*- للأعمال الكبيره دفع نصف المبلغ قبل العمل ودفع النصف الاخر بعد الانتهاء من العمل*


*- لا اقبل طلبات الملفات المفتوحة ! *


*- حآليا لا اصمم ستايلات !*



*, '~*



للطــلب ارسال رساله على هالإيــمـــيـــل
[email protected] 




*ودي لكم ,, *



​


----------



## tjarksa (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: [ عروض لتصاميمي ] :{ وسَائٍط , فعّآليّآتِ , أوْسِمَةُ , بَنَرآتُ , مزآجآتُ . . وا*

ما شالله مصممه رائعة الله يوفقك اختي .

لوتفتحين مجال للاستايلات يمكن اتعامل معك :052:


----------



## مصممه شرقيه (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: [ عروض لتصاميمي ] :{ وسَائٍط , فعّآليّآتِ , أوْسِمَةُ , بَنَرآتُ , مزآجآتُ . . وا*



tjarksa قال:


> ما شالله مصممه رائعة الله يوفقك اختي .
> 
> لوتفتحين مجال للاستايلات يمكن اتعامل معك :052:


 

قريباً ان شاء الله  
تسلم على هالمرور ​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: [ عروض لتصاميمي ] :{ وسَائٍط , فعّآليّآتِ , أوْسِمَةُ , بَنَرآتُ , مزآجآتُ . . وا*

[align=center] 
 ياحيا الله مصمه نور المنتدى بطلتك

ان شاء الله تكون فاتحة خير علييك 
[/align]


----------



## sbroona (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: [ عروض لتصاميمي ] :{ وسَائٍط , فعّآليّآتِ , أوْسِمَةُ , بَنَرآتُ , مزآجآتُ . . وا*

[align=center]ما شاء الله بصراحة ابداع

موفقة حياتي[/align]


----------



## مصممه شرقيه (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: [ عروض لتصاميمي ] :{ وسَائٍط , فعّآليّآتِ , أوْسِمَةُ , بَنَرآتُ , مزآجآتُ . . وا*

منووووووووووووووووورين لبى قلوووبكم


----------



## بصمة عبدالله التجارية (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: [ عروض لتصاميمي ] :{ وسَائٍط , فعّآليّآتِ , أوْسِمَةُ , بَنَرآتُ , مزآجآتُ . . وا*

بالتوفيق الله يفقك يارب 
:clapinghand:​


----------



## (أم فهد ) (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: [ عروض لتصاميمي ] :{ وسَائٍط , فعّآليّآتِ , أوْسِمَةُ , بَنَرآتُ , مزآجآتُ . . وا*

وفقكي الله ,,,,,


----------



## جنان الخلد (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: [ عروض لتصاميمي ] :{ وسَائٍط , فعّآليّآتِ , أوْسِمَةُ , بَنَرآتُ , مزآجآتُ . . وا*

بالتوفيق لك ياارب ...


----------



## جوو الرياض (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: [ عروض لتصاميمي ] :{ وسَائٍط , فعّآليّآتِ , أوْسِمَةُ , بَنَرآتُ , مزآجآتُ . . وا*

ماشاء الله تباارك الله تميز وابداع ..مووفقه مصممه ...


----------



## مصممه شرقيه (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: [ عروض لتصاميمي ] :{ وسَائٍط , فعّآليّآتِ , أوْسِمَةُ , بَنَرآتُ , مزآجآتُ . . وا*

upppppppppppppppppp


----------

